# Solved: How do I format my Linux Hard Drive in to NTFS?



## isld (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay so here's the story. I have just recently decided to try and use my old PC for some very basic Windows gaming. The problem is, it has Linux Ubuntu 10.0.4 on it at the moment and the hard drive is formatted in to something like an ext4 format. When I put in my Windows 7 install disc and boot from CD it all goes fine up until choosing where to install the OS. It won't let me format the hard drive inside of the setup process, yet to install Windows I believe it needs to be in FAT32 or NTFS format.
Also it won't let me format the hard drive inside Ubuntu itself because it comes up with the error that it is already in use.
So basically what I need is some advice on how to format it using either what I have already got or a little bit of freeware that I can burn to a disc and then power up the machine in to it to format the hard drive. Thanks in advance 
Oh and here are the specs as they stand at the moment if you want them:

Old Packard Bell IMedia PC: (originally had Win XP 2005 Media Edition on but I have since installed Win7 RC then linux on it)
OS:Linux Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop
RAM: 512MB 
HARD DRIVE: 80GB Hard Drive
PROCESSOR:Intel Pentium 4 (Don't know what speed it is running at)
GRAPHICS CARD:ATi Radeon Xpress 200


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I have run into this with linux drives before. It is pretty easy to fix; simply wipe the drive with the drive maker's diagnostic app, DBAN, or any other wipe app. This removes everything from the drive ie it is how it came out of the box. If there is anything you need on the drive, make sure you have a backup before doing this task.

You download the diagnostic app from whomever made the drive ie WD, Seagate, etc. You will need the dos or boot version. One of the options is to zero fill the drive [sometimes called a LLF]

DBAN is available for download from many sites. Here is one
http://www.dban.org/


----------



## isld (Jun 27, 2011)

Thankyou   This worked a treat and I now have Windows 7 on my PC. I didn't realize it could be fixed so easily.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You are welcome.


----------

